# Adding Lubuntu



## hellrazor (Apr 7, 2010)

So I'm new to Linux (I used to have a Freespire CD I used every once in a while), and I'm thinking about installing Lubuntu (alongside Windows XP), and I've run it off the CD a few times.

Anywho, my PC isn't hooked up to the internet (my dad's is though) and, from what I understand, Lubuntu doesn't have many programs and I was wondering if anybody has any suggestions on what I should get... and various other Linux stuff a newbie might be able to use.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Apr 25, 2010)

lubuntu has a decent amount of apps for being an official "light" version of the OS. if your PC is not connected to the net then you really won't be needing to many apps.


----------

